# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] javax.xml.bind.JAXBElement cannot be cast to io.jaxb.GpxType

## JCD21

Bonjour  tous.
J'ai cr des classes  partir du schma xml suivant avec xjc:
http://monique.damichel.perso.sfr.fr/provisoire/gpx.xml
J'ai obtenu cette liste de classes:

Mais quand je compile le code :


```

```

j'ai le message d'erreur: 



> javax.xml.bind.JAXBElement cannot be cast to io.jaxb.GpxType


Je ne sais pas comment caster unmarshaller avec les classes produites par xjc et j'ai l'impression qu'il en manque...
Que faut-il faire? Merci.

----------


## anisj1m

exemple qui fonctionne correctement chez moi:



```

```

----------


## JCD21

Bonjour anisj1m. Par quoi je dois remplacer DOCUMENT dans mon cas?
J'ai essay par GpxType mais a ne marche pas.
En lisant la doc de JAXB2.0, j'avais compris que ObjectFactory sert  crer un document XML  partir de classes Java (marshaller) alors que moi je veux faire le contraire (unmarshaller): j'ai dj le document XML et je veux obtenir les objets java.
Je me trompe?

----------


## anisj1m

bonjour,
d'abord tu dois mettre la classe qui contient l'lment root a la place de Document pour moi .

et pour ton besoin, oui tu as besoin de unmarshall qui est le cas de mon exemple

----------


## JCD21

Je crois que dans mon cas, la classe qui contient l'lment root est GpxType (voir le schma). Mais quand je remplace DOCUMENT par GpxType, j'obtiens toujours le mme message d'erreur:
javax.xml.bind.JAXBElement cannot be cast to io.jaxb.GpxType

----------


## anisj1m

donner nous un exemple de code et ou exactement tu as l'erreur.

----------


## JCD21

Voici le code de ma classe principale: (les classes gnres par xjc ont t mises dans le package io.jaxb)



```

```

la ligne qui ne passe pas, c'est doc=... avec le message d'erreur:



> javax.xml.bind.JAXBElement cannot be cast to io.jaxb.GpxType


Est-ce que a peut venir du fichier BorneSN.gpx qui ne respecte pas le schma?

----------


## anisj1m

non je ne pense pas que ca peux venir du fichier ".gpx"

----------


## anisj1m

vraiment etrange comme erreur:

ok 
essaie ce bout de code :


```

```

avec 
le Envelopetype est ton GpxType

----------


## JCD21

Finalement, en adaptant un peu, ton code fonctionne.
Merci beaucoup de m'avoir aid. Au fait, tu as eu ta documentation sur jaxb  o?

----------


## anisj1m

juste j'ai eu un bout de code, comme toi maintenant, d'un ami et ensuite j'ai adapt le code pour mon besoin.

de rien.

penser au tag  pour que ce sujet aiderait autres personnes.
 :;):

----------

